# Injector



## smokininidaho (Oct 6, 2019)

Just bought this at Amazon. Looks like a great deal, cleaning brushes, extra 0-rings, nice wood storage box. Unconditional lifetime guarantee. Thought I'd share if someone was looking to purchase an injector.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 6, 2019)

I already have a injector. I DON'T NEED ONE!!! Ordered it. Looks good.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 6, 2019)

Stainless steel with three needles plus cleaning brushes - can't go wrong with this. Go for it!


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 6, 2019)

Hope some other members see this. Great reviews and excellent customer service.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2019)

Added to my Wish List. Thanks...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 9, 2019)

Look what came in the mail.








Gotta love Amazon Prime. 2 day delivery.













Pretty cool wooden box.







At first glance. This is a sturdy, hefty injector.







This injector is great looking. And is very well made. The box claims it to be commercial grade. Since I've never held a commercial grade one I'll just take their word for it.







This is the largest needle. Looks like something from a grade B horror flick.







It does come with cleaning brushes and extra gaskets. I read one review where one of the needles wouldn't screw on. I found no problem with mine.
I'll  be using this soon. Thinking of doing a roast. For right around 15.00 delivered I doubt you'll find a better kit.


----------



## xray (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow that looks nice!!!


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Look what came in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 408063
> 
> ...



Got mine yesterday also. This is a great deal for the money, couldn't be happier. Probably do an injected shoulder this weekend.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 9, 2019)

Great packaging... If I did not have one already - I would order it right away....


----------



## Steve H (Oct 9, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Great packaging... If I did not have one already - I would order it right away....



I already had one too. I just couldn't pass up this set up!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks like a bargain price. Guess I won't pass this up.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I already had one too. I just couldn't pass up this set up!


Now I have the same feeling you had before  you order second set... 
...and this feeling started penetrating in my head with pretty severe intense...  Boys love toys!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 9, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Now I have the same feeling you had before  you order second set...
> ...and this feeling started penetrating in my head with pretty severe intense...  Boys love toys!



It is a strong urge alright....;)


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2019)

I bought one too . Got it yesterday . Took all I had to pull the plunger out of the barrel . After that it functions fine . Any one else have trouble pulling the plunger back ?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I bought one too . Got it yesterday . Took all I had to pull the plunger out of the barrel . After that it functions fine . Any one else have trouble pulling the plunger back ?



Same here. Then after that it was fine. Probably from setting.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 10, 2019)

Mine was the same, all good now. Would rather have a good seal than not.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 20, 2019)

They certainly jacked up the price on these since my posting. Now they are $21.97!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 20, 2019)

smokininidaho said:


> They certainly jacked up the price on these since my posting. Now they are $21.97!



Still not a bad price. They were probably selling low to get their foot in the door.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2019)

I better get one


----------

